# Bought Half a Mk1 TT with Scaffolding for an Interior...



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi All

So, I'm not completely new to the forum (I joined about a year ago to flog some wheels haha) but as of Friday, I am now officially a TT owner! Well half of a TT. So, I figure I should do a proper intro, as I'll be on here a bit more than I have been!

My mate and I picked up this Mk1 TT 225 on Friday. It was previously owned by a forum member, and has been modified for track use.




























The idea of the purchase is to have a cheap road-legal track car for some fun, without the anxiety of binning my pride and joy. We'd considered lots of alternatives, and had basically narrowed it down to a Clio cup or E36 328 when I spotted the TT for sale. As a VW/Audi nut - the pull was too string to resist! It'll be more expensive to run than the Clio, and will need a bit of work to get it where I'd like it; but it seemed to be too good an opportunity to miss! I haven't seen many track-prepared TT's up for sale, whereas there are loads of Clios about. It's had a lot of the major stuff done (cage, buckets, stripped interior, remap, decat, track tyres, lowered 40mm, track pads and high BP brake fluid) and I'm hoping a few other tweaks will result in some good fun on track. First job: mudflaps --> bin. Pronto.

My "daily" is a B7 RS4 avant. It's had a fair bit of work done to it, and although I have taken it on track a few times, which was fun, I always had the fear of smashing it to pieces.

Summary of the mods: Full JC Weldfab valved exhaust (valves controlled by a remote switch), carbon fibre induction kit, MRC Stage 2 remap, manifold deflap, H&R anti roll bars, KW v3 coilovers, 20" speedline wheels (from a Q7) painted Audi titanium grey, mirrors painted titanium grey, front tints to match factory privacy glass, full interior retrim in ¾ charcoal alcantara and ¼ leather with red stitching, TTRS flat bottom steering wheel, Pioneer Apple Carplay headunit, JL amp and 10" sub, focal components, headlight internals painted black with lens and bulb upgrades, LED lights everywhere, gTechniq crystal serum and EXO v3 protective coating, carbon fibre rear valance. I think that's the lot!














































Couple of vids:
















The other car at home, which mostly gets used by my wife is a mk5 Golf Gti DSG. It's lowered on VWR springs, BBS CH-R wheels, BCS full exhaust, Bluefin stg 1 remap, R32 rear bumper, votex front splitter, Pioneer apple carplay HU. 6-pot brembo 18z calipers with 350mm discs going on soon (with R32 rear brakes). Got lucky with the spec; seems to have had every option ticked, including leather wingback recaros!




























When I'm not messing around with cars, I'm usually busy with the wife and 2 young kids, or on the basketball court. Based down in Surrey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back nice little collection 8)


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

TT is in the garage at the moment ahead of my first trackday in it this weekend. Just hope my mechanic is alright and gets it all done as he hurt his back yesterday!

- Cookbots + wishbone rear castor increase bush
- Haldex insert
- R32 rear ARB 
- TTRS brake ducts 
- Replacement knock sensor (fault code showing)
- Replacement ABS yaw sensor (fault code showing)
- Stupid red mud flaps --> bin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

